

Show HN: Student-hacker builds specialized HN Newsfeed for Pulse - cristinacordova
http://blog.alphonsolabs.com/one-of-our-favorites-hacker-news-now-on-pulse

======
apgwoz
I don't know what pulse is, and unfortunately they're blog doesn't actually
link to their homepage... Why is it that people don't do this? At 20 points,
that probably means that at least 1000 people have clicked through to view the
article. That's potentially 1000 new customers. Many would even be excited by
the HN integration that they'd wanna try it out!

~~~
presty
Why don't you google it? It's not that hard.. <http://www.alphonsolabs.com/>

Pulse is a mobile application for news reading. Their android app is pretty
slick (specially on a galaxy tab: looks great)

~~~
FreshCode
Yes, it is that hard. I was also irritated by no link in the article.

------
filipmares
This is awesome! Going to front page of my Pulse app.

------
Dnguyen
THANK YOU! I've been looking for this.

